# usermode Linux + networking

## daemonb

Also folgende problem: Ich bekomme bei meinerm UML kein netzwerk zum laufen. Ich starte das root_fs, logge mich ein und führe ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.1 up aus, dann kommt folgendes:

# ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.1 up

etap_tramp : uml_net failed

* insmod netlink_dev

insmod: netlink_dev: no module by that name found

* insmod ethertap unit=0 -o ethertap0

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/ethertap.o

* ifconfig tap0 arp mtu 1500 192.168.2.254 netmask 255.255.255.255 up

* bash -c echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

open: No such device

etap_tramp failed - errno = 22

etap_tramp : uml_net failed

* ifconfig tap0 arp mtu 1500 192.168.2.254 netmask 255.255.255.255 up

* bash -c echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

open: No such device

etap_tramp failed - errno = 22

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument

Was sollte mir das sagen und was habe ich zu tun?

Danke schonmal, hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen, weil wie ich das sehe habe sich hier noch nicht soviele mit UML beschäftigt.

DaemonB

----------

## daemonb

mein device sieht dann so aus:

tap0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FD:00:00:00:00

          inet addr:192.168.2.254  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5

Bidde bidde helft mir, habe das problem auch auf einem 2. und 3. rechner, immer das selbe. Ich glaube langsam nicht mehr dran das man UML überhauot zum laufen bekommen kann mit netzwerk.

----------

## daemonb

*hochschieb*

echt keiner einen plan?

Ich wollte das ding nämlich schon irgendwie benutzen und ohne netzwerk geht es nicht gescheit. 

Noch keiner mit befasst.

----------

## skipjack

 :Sad:  was ist den  uml ??

----------

## wudmx

anhand des subjects wuerd ich sagen, dass uml nicht die unified modelling language sondern user mode linux ist.. letzteres hab ich noch nie so gesehen und wuerd auch gern wissen, was das ist... 

sorry, dass ich keine antwort hab!

----------

## daemonb

ja das ist usermode linux, da kannste quasi ein linux im linux laufen lassen.

Ich würde es jedem empfehlen, allerdings bekomme ich das netzwerk net zum laufen.  :Sad: 

Es ist sowas wie vmware, blos besser, weil es weniger resourcen benötigt.

----------

## daemonb

habe eine Lösung gefunden:

Dieses skript hat ekoontz hier mal im Forum gepostet, hat geholfen, war ein configproblem.

```
#!/bin/sh

# for this to work, you need to :

# 1. compile host kernel with "Network device support -> Universal TUN/TAP

#   device driver support" as a module.

# 2. compile host kernel with "Networking options -> IP: Netfilter Configuratio\n ->

#   IP tables support" as a module.

# 3. get and install uml_utilities from :

# http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/dl-ists.html

# (if you're using gentoo, just emerge usermode-utilities)

# 4. edit USER below

# 5. run this script as root

# 6. as $USER, run uml as : linux eth0=tuntap,tap0

# References :

# http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/networking.html

# user who uses User Mode Linux (you shouldn't need to

# run UML as root).

#USER=ekoontz

# running as root because I'm mounting real disk partitions (eg, /dev/hdc4)

USER=root

modprobe tun

modprobe ip_tables

rm /dev/net/tun

ln -s /dev/misc/net/tun /dev/net

tunctl -u $USER

# host has tap0 with IP 192.168.0.254

ifconfig tap0 192.168.0.254 up

# set up forwarding so the UML can route through

# the host to the outside.

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

route add -host 192.168.0.253 dev tap0

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/tap0/proxy_arp

arp -Ds 192.168.0.253 eth0 pub

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE 

```

Hoffe das wird noch vielen Leuten helfen  :Smile: 

----------

